# .410 reloader



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a .410 shotshell reloaded for sale, I'm looking for one...... let me know.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

There is one at the Lee-Kay center shotgun range for sale, also a 12,20,28 ga. They are MEC loaders.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Press isnt needed for .410, just need a punch a socket, funnel etc... its easy:

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/112231-Reloading-410-shotshells-without-a-press










-DallanC


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

MUDDuck do you have a contact number for who is selling the reloaders?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEC-RELOADE...888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35dc776910

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEC-RELOADE...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35dc7798dd

-DallanC


----------

